# Problème: Ecran qui devient rose et clignote



## henrique741 (7 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté mon ordinateur en mai 2011, un macbook pro 15".
La semaine dernière lorsque j'ai allumé mon ordinateur l'écran était bleu. Je pouvais tout voir et tout faire sauf qu'il y avait comme un filtre bleu devant l'image... Les pixels étaient bien apparentes et l'écran clignotait parfois...
J'ai eu ce problème tous les jours depuis... J'ai l'impression que l'écran redevient normal une fois que l'ordinateur est chaud.
J'ai essayé de l'éteindre , le mettre en veille, appeler Apple (en vain, car ils m'ont fait faire des manipulations de configuration alors qu'il est évident qu'il s'agit d'un problème technique.), etc.
Depuis aujourd'hui le problème c'est aggravé: L'écran est devenu rose et clignote (comme les flashs en boite de nuit)...
Mon ordinateur n'est jamais tombé, et n'a même pas une seule rayure.
J'ai vu sur quelques forums que les macbook pro 15" de 2008 ont eu un problème similaire et ils s'avisait apparemment de la carte graphique.

Pouvez vous me dire si cela vous est déjà arrivé et quel est le problème? Actuellement je suis en vacances au Brésil et dans la ville où je me trouve, il n'y a pas d'Apple Store.

Je ne pense pas que cela a un rapport mais j'ai eu également un problème avec le trackpad et le clavier qui ne fonctionnaient plus, il y a environ un an. Je l'ai emmené à l'Apple store et comme par hasard là bas il marchait impeccable donc ils n'ont pas trouvé le problème et je ne l'ai plus jamais eu non plus...

Si jamais, je ne sais plus si la garantie chez Apple dure un an ou deux, donc si jamais mon ordi n'est plus sous garantie, pouvez vous me dire combien cela va me couter s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance,

Henrique R.

PS: Voici une image de quoi ressemble mon écran : http://www.noelshack.com/2012-20-1337154441-photo1.jpg


----------



## SuperPingoo (27 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" Mid-2009, et à la vu de ta photo, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Voici mes photos.
Comme vous pouvez le voir, certaines zones sont atteintes (les zones de blanc parfait), et d'autres non. Quand je change de fenêtre, ou que j'affiche les widgets par exemple, ça disparait, puis ça réapparait quand j'affiche à nouveau la fenêtre atteinte.
J'ai l'impression que ça apparait le plus souvent quand je navigue sur internet (google chrome), la température est moyenne (40-60°C max).

Je n'ai pas eu le problème d'écran bleu dont tu parles.
Sinon pareil pour moi, je ne l'ai jamais fait tombé, ni arrosé. J'ai fait changer la batterie en Septembre 2012 (il était alors encore sous garantie), et j'ai remplacé le disque dur par un Samsung 1To. Je l'ouvre de temps en temps pour nettoyer la poussière qui s'accumule au niveau des ventilateurs.

Je crains aussi un problème de carte graphique 

As-tu trouvé une solution à ton problème?
Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre a observé ce problème?
Ou est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée d'où ça peut provenir, et quel est le pronostic? Je pense que c'est très cher à faire réparer, donc j'aimerais qu'il tienne encore jusqu'à Juillet (sinon ça va être tendu pour les cours...)

D'avance merci pour vos réponses 

Edit : Je viens de remarquer quelque chose de nouveau. J'ai joué un peu avec l'orientation de l'écran pendant qu'il y avait le problème, et j'arrivais à faire disparaitre et apparaitre le rose. Peut-être que ce n'est pas un problème de carte graphique en fin de compte...

Edit 2 : Je pense vraiment que c'est un problème d'écran, ou de câble reliant l'écran. J'ai ajouté une vidéo montrant un peu mieux le problème.


----------



## esimport (28 Mars 2013)

Je confirme, si le défaut apparaît lorsqu'on joue avec l'inclinaison de l'écran, il s'agit d'un défaut du LCD, ou d'un défaut du câble vidéo LVDS du macbook

si le macbook est toujours sous garantie, courrez chez Apple, et montrez le défaut


----------



## SuperPingoo (28 Mars 2013)

Merci pour votre réponse.
Il n'est plus sous garantie malheureusement.

Je n'ai pas le courage de changer juste la dalle LCD, ou juste le cable (qui m'obligerait à démonter quand même la dalle). Et l'ensemble écran coûte un peu cher à mon goût.

Je vais m'en contenter pour le moment, il n'est pas en permanence rose. Et je pense que je peux le brancher à un écran externe sans avoir le problème. Mais j'ai peur que ça s'aggrave.


----------



## wath68 (28 Mars 2013)

MacBook Pro 15" début 2011.
Plus ou moins le même problème que toi, en plus grave.
Diagnostic du centre agréé : carte mère HS.
645&#8364; si je veux le faire réparer.

J'ai d'abord cru à un problème de firmware, mais d'après Apple ce n'est pas ça.
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-avec-firmware-smc-1-7-pour-macbook-pro-8-2-a-1219030.html


----------



## esimport (29 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> MacBook Pro 15" début 2011.
> Plus ou moins le même problème que toi, en plus grave.
> Diagnostic du centre agréé : carte mère HS.
> 645 si je veux le faire réparer.
> ...



mieux vaux faire réparer la carte-mère pour 320, moins de la moitié du prix.
Mais d'abord je testerai sur une dalle LCD neuve, afin de confirmer le diagnostic


----------



## wath68 (29 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas de dalle LCD malheureusement.
De toute façon le centre agrée pensait aussi que c'était un problème d'écran mais ils ont testé ça et apparemment c'est bien la carte mère qui a lâché.

Merci pour le lien, mais si jamais je le fais réparer, ce sera par Apple pour pouvoir le revendre un bon prix.
C'est malheureux quand même, un produit à ce prix-là qui rend l'âme après un an et demi seulement.

Comme m'ont dit les personnes s'Apple que j'avais au téléphone et celle du centre agrée, c'est la faute à pas d'chance.


----------

